# Bike packing on a Specialized Crux..



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

Doing a trip this summer, two nights three days.. Can't decide between my crux or my stump jumper HT 29er.. Have a rigid fork on the 29er and it's aluminum.. I'm thinking panniers for the crux, but it has no mounting brackets for a rack.. I like the Stumpjumper for the frame bag ease, seat pack and fork mounted bottles. 

Has anyone bike packed on a Crux or similar bike? How did you set it up? How did you mount the racks.. The Crux is carbon and that's my other concern.. I don't want to screw it up.. The stumpy is aluminum and isn't that big a deal...

Thoughts??


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

I've done a couple trips on my cross bike with just a partial frame bag and a small seat bag. Resupply was really easy on those trips, so I barely carried any food or water. Hammock, light sleeping bag, maybe a warm layer. Easy to cover lots of miles. Not sure I could pull it off in cooler weather though.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Why can't you use the frame bag and seat bag on the crux? Also, which bike is more comfortable for long days on end?


----------



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm just worried about the frame bag rubbing the carbon finish.. Leaning toward MTB.. Both are comfortable to me..


----------



## sjstewart (Apr 29, 2015)

like aesthetically? 
i doubt a lil rub from a one time trip would do any real damage.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

mosovich said:


> I'm just worried about the frame bag rubbing the carbon finish.. Leaning toward MTB.. Both are comfortable to me..


Put some electrical tape over the contact areas.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Revelate has frame saver tape. It sticks to itself so there's no residue left on your bike after your done with your trip.

https://www.bikebagshop.com/revelat...343_a_7c3649&gclid=CP_aiZ3Z2csCFdNahgodpKwNhA


----------

